# iPad à La Réunion



## kaboum (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste pour vous dire que je viens d'apprendre que l'iPad ne sortirait qu'en décembre à la Réunion, en France quoi... suis dég.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Oui et ?


----------



## kaboum (9 Juillet 2010)

rickross1 a dit:


> Oui et ?



ben c'est tout, juste pour en parler.


----------



## Mr Fon (9 Juillet 2010)

Bah commandes le sur Fnac.com ! 
Facturé hors taxe, à l arrivée tu n'as que l'octroi de mer à payer soit 36e. Ce qui fait que frais de port inclus, ça te reviens moins cher !!!!


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2010)

moi je prends souvent mon iPad à des réunions et j'en fais pas tout un cirque


----------



## salamander (9 Juillet 2010)

Et puis a la réunion il fait trop chaud pour s'en servir, il va planter toutes les deux minutes !!!


----------



## lemarseillais23 (9 Juillet 2010)

je suis rentré de la réunion il y a une semaine, dans le magasin revendeur apple à st pierre, ils n'en ont pas, mais, ils ont eu quelques ipad à la sortie, en grande surface à jumbo et géant, mais seulement 5 ou 6, vendu à peu près 700&#8364; le 16go!!!
   Mon ipad je l'ai eu à la réunion, mais...c'est ma cousine qui me l'a ramené de chine


----------



## kaboum (10 Juillet 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Bah commandes le sur Fnac.com !
> Facturé hors taxe, à l arrivée tu n'as que l'octroi de mer à payer soit 36e. Ce qui fait que frais de port inclus, ça te reviens moins cher !!!!



ben au moins mon post sert a apprendre ce genre d'info! 
et sinon, tu l'as fait, tu es sur qu'ils ne pondent pas un octroi de mer plus important?
pq je me souviens il y a de ca une 10aine d'annees j'avais commande des CD sur fnac.com et j'en avais pour plus cher d'octroi de mer que de CD!

merci du tuyau.


----------



## Mr Fon (10 Juillet 2010)

kaboum a dit:


> ben au moins mon post sert a apprendre ce genre d'info!
> et sinon, tu l'as fait, tu es sur qu'ils ne pondent pas un octroi de mer plus important?
> pq je me souviens il y a de ca une 10aine d'annees j'avais commande des CD sur fnac.com et j'en avais pour plus cher d'octroi de mer que de CD!
> 
> merci du tuyau.





oui, reçu ya 1 semaine, 16go + 3G payé 588e + octroi de mer(36e) inclus, ce qui au final fait un tarif un tt petit peu moins cher qu'en france métropolitaine


----------



## kaboum (10 Juillet 2010)

et tu l'as essaye en rando, avec le GPS + maps ca doit etre top dans mafate!


----------



## Mr Fon (10 Juillet 2010)

Beh comme l'iPad n'est pas encore commercialisé à la Reunion, il n'y a pas encore de carte Sim 3G dédiée pr lui, donc pour le moment c'est connexion wifi seulement!


----------



## lemarseillais23 (11 Juillet 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Beh comme l'iPad n'est pas encore commercialisé à la Reunion, il n'y a pas encore de carte Sim 3G dédiée pr lui, donc pour le moment c'est connexion wifi seulement!



il y en a eu, pas beaucoup, mais j'en ai vu


----------



## hOlivier (12 Juillet 2010)

Il faudrait que les opérateurs donnent des micro sim, ce qui n'est pas encore le cas.
L'iPad à la Réunion n'est en effet pas disponible, mais comme dit plus haut le commander sur la Fnac est possible, cela a été testé par un utilisateur du forum pom.re, et il l'a en effet eu pour moins cher qu'en métropole.
C'est à voir si on veut prendre le risque de faire passer l'iPad par avion.

Sa disponibilité à la Réunion, si elle est faite en Décembre, c'est bien. Pour l'iPhone de première génération on avait du attendre plus d'un an pour le voir arriver, le 3G un an après sa sortie encore, le 3GS plus rapidement (4 à 6 mois je crois) et l'iPhone 4 n'est pas encore là. Donc s'il arrive en décembre c'est assez rapide, on va dire.

Quant à son prix il faut voir ce que Microstor va s'imposer comme marge. Ca n'est pas aussi simple que de commander, ils ont des salaires derrière aussi, donc ce sera sans doute plus cher que le prix de la fnac livré à la Réunion. Avec la sûreté de l'avoir en bon état et le sav juste à côté.

A vous de voir.


----------



## kaboum (13 Juillet 2010)

bah déjà j'aimerai bien faire joujou avec pdt 5 min avant de décider d'en commander un.
mais c'est qd même bizarre que les shops d'ici n'arrivent pas à en avoir plus tôt?!?
encore pour l'iPhone je peux comprendre, le paramètre de l'abonnement rentre certainement en compte dans les choix d'apple mais là, s'agit juste d'un gros iPod touch!
bref, en l'attendant je vais plutôt me payer une nouvelle board, c'est meilleur pour la santé!


----------



## hOlivier (14 Juillet 2010)

L'iPad peut être testé dans les différents magasins "Microstor" (Saint-Pierre, Saint-Paul, Saint-Denis) de la Réunion, pour se faire une idée de la bête ;-)


----------



## mefysto (15 Juillet 2010)

Je suis réunionnais et accro aux nouveaux produits apple et je doit dire que je vous plains ( je suis en france depuis 5 ans ) je revient à la réunion pour deux semaines , je pourrais faire le malin avec mon ipad alors ^


----------

